# Aw cutting down the amount of cars being made



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

As i have heard today tom is cutting back on the amount of cars he is now making, so if you see any of my presales out and you want them get in quick thats all i am saying since the indy cars we cannot reorder now, they have been sold out, according to aw.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

wheelz63 said:


> As i have heard today tom is cutting back on the amount of cars he is now making, so if you see any of my presales out and you want them get in quick thats all i am saying since the indy cars we cannot reorder now, they have been sold out, according to aw.
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63


That news doesn't surprise me at all; the odd releases AW has come out with along with poor management decisions have led to there current slot car woes. Their solution of releasing less is also questionable; demonstrating the lack of confidence they have in the release decisions they decide on. This does not bode well for AW's slot car future.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

September seems a little early for a brain freeze in Edmonton... But we got yet another bizarre mean-spirited post from north of the border.

I've been reading about AW's "woes" for many years on this forum. Meanwhile, they just keep cranking out the new releases. In this case, selling out of the new Indy car release hardly seems like a woe.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> September seems a little early for a brain freeze in Edmonton... But we got yet another bizarre mean-spirited post from north of the border.
> 
> I've been reading about AW's "woes" for many years on this forum. Meanwhile, they just keep cranking out the new releases. In this case, selling out of the new Indy car release hardly seems like a woe.


First of all it's pretty easy to sell out a release when you release only a handful of slot cars. Yes, that is the crux of the problem; AW just keeps cranking them out as you say. Chrome, Flames, and God only knows what next. No thought or concern what gets released; just slap on a new coat of paint and they're good to go. Since when is honesty mistaken for bizarre and mean spirited ? AW is a company that has lost touch with it's customers wants and needs. And because of this is on the road to ruin. Just an honest opinion about a company that obviously doesn't care anymore; that is if they ever did to begin with. :wave: have a nice day from my northern igloo next to the Polar bear, eh.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*reality sets in*

OK, since we are expressing opinions ....
and I have stated this before on EXACTLY this subject ...
Auto World is not suffering one bit.
they ARE gravitating to markets that are more lucrative.
anyone taking the time to look at their website will see the expanded die cast portion in many scales.
and they are cranking out retro model kits too.
incidentally, limiting production of anything that is desirable drives up the prices on the after retail market and makes the items more valuable nearly immediately.
this is a proven marketing ploy in many retail venues.
from the beginning, AW's focus has been anywhere except slot cars.
if the profit margin isn't great enough then there is no purpose in producing more of what isn't selling.
I cite white lightning Batmobiles and KISS racesets as examples ...
both were sold on the web site at ridiculous discounts to get them OUT of the warehouse.
sales on those items, and many others, were not as brisk as expected and that is how manufacturers of retail items cut their loss'
I think Aurora used to have double bubble packed cars for the price of one. sometimes buy a piece of track, get a free body. many marketing ploys to be rid of what is not selling.

again, and I HAVE posted this many times, in order to cut set up/start up costs production runs are usually huge.
therefore millions, maybe billions, of Willys bodies were produced with no paint and can be decorated any which way to sell.
all the other body styles that AW keeps re-introducing were made in similar quantities.


as an example of comparing public popularity between slot cars and die cast cars, one might be able to pop on over to the die cast forums, right here on Hobby Talk, and witness the differences in participation?

so, if Auto World is drifting towards a different buying audience, recognizing that slot car's popularity is fading as quickly as those who first played with them 50+ years ago, who can really blame them?

witness DASH (lenny) Dan Tantrum rallying the troops by getting a few investors to back him up with creations of the very toys we so desired as young people.
he is trying to keep this hobby blooming even though the vine is withering.

there is a very good reason that huge toy manufacturers have discontinued producing slot cars and slot car sets.
TYCO, bought out by Mattel and then Mattel cut their losses.
TOMY bought the rights to the Aurora brand name and they don't seem to be making any race cars or sets anymore,
I have heard (for many years) that Race Masters actually bought the rights for some of that stuff from TOMY and have seen race sets that say Race Masters on them, but not recently.
Walthers has the rights to Life Like and that is dead now too.
if it ain't makin money, it ain't being produced.

other scales of slot cars are popular in the commercial racing industry and being kept alive by that. but probably not for long.

please feel free to copy and paste this into a folder on your computer and use it anytime this discussion becomes unruly.

LOL

:tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cya at Release 25 !*

Releasing less cars is just a business decision. It's the type of decision that's made every day by all types of companies. Less cars = less overhead to market them and (hopefully) less inventory leftover. Pretty savvy of Tom and Company if you ask me. Excess inventory sits and eventually has to be discounted. Return on investment goes right down the toilet. AW can be called a lot of things, and you can find fault with their design choices, and dislike what they release and the quality thereof, heck I'm no big fan myself. You can ultimately even question the direction they take the business in. Those are all your opinions and they're yours to have.. but at Thunderjet Release *13* and Xtrac Release *17* ??? ....they are not by _any_ stretch of the imagination "on the road to ruin". You maybe coulda said this back at Release 3, but this is hardly Tom's first pass through the lap counter. No successful business (AW being one) ignores their bottom line. _THAT_ train of thought is "the road to ruin".


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i agree with all of you except a/gs i am very close to people in aw and the reason as why they are only making just so many cars now compared to in the past is like one has already said to not fill there warehouse full and make room for other items that are selling on the market. the indy release just so happened to sell outright after the cars made it to some of the first distributors and i dont know or really care who bought the rest but that person called back up and bought all of the remaining indy cars the same day they got there first order. heck i sold out 6 cases without any problem and i sold them very close to aw price oh and did i mention the prices went up to distributors right along with the (limited) amount of cars being made? i have also thought they were making mass amounts of lets say willys bodys like Al said and then down the road making them into whatever they wanted to do with them at that time. this is not the case thus the reason for the lesser amount of the new cars being made is more like the minimum order of cars that can be made at the factory for each car. i think we all know this to be true because even dan cashmere has to put in a substantial amounts in any order of lets just say armatures for instants at one time. well i think i will go now since this has to be one of my longest remarks about anything lol have a good one fellas.

wheelz63
Richard


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

My interest in die cast starts and ends with scenery for a slot car track. My interest in AW only pertains to the slot car business; otherwise what they do has no meaning or interest to me. The slot car business is the part they're running into the ground. Who is the genius that came up with the idea of releasing Rat Fink cars ? This is the kind of nonsense that is ruining the HO slot car business. You can't blindly blunder your way through a business you have no interest or understanding of and expect to succeed. If AW doesn't want to make HO slot cars someone else will. Probably someone that actually cares; and understands what customers actually want. This is proven out by Dan and his T-Dash chassis and all the great HO bodies Dash has produced. People that actually care more about the HO slot car hobby than making a quick buck on releasing the same thing over and over with a new coat of bad paint.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm very happy to say I'm not close to or associated with anyone at AW. The reason their warehouse is full is because they made stuff people don't want. If you make what customers want it will sell; you don't short change them by producing a small amount and stabbing your customers in the back as AW has done with the Indy car release. The tactics employed by AW prove without a doubt that they have no idea what they're doing. They're all over the place like a headless chicken. In this situation the only winners will be the ones who sell these Indy cars on ebay at over inflated prices.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*sad, really sad*

well, I tried being nice.
doesn't seem to be working here.
still calling names.
opinions are one thing, making fun of someone because you don't agree with them or their decisions is entirely another . ... . "Who is the genius that came up with the idea of releasing Rat Fink cars ? This is the kind of nonsense that is ruining the HO slot car business".
it seems we have been down this road too many times recently.
nearly always with a request for forgiveness.

now, many will point out, that I should be the last to point fingers, as in many folks opinions I am responsible for the continued demise of Hobby Talk Slot forums.
but, I am experienced enough, by my own actions, to recognize what is taking place here.

as I said, opinions are free and should be expressed.
insulting folks who don't even post or read these forums is something entirely different.

I had tried the "turning the other cheek" deal. 
even went so far as agreeing with some of the posts.
but, in the long run, I am about fed up with this kind of distress and will no longer be "nice" to this thread starter.

apologies followed by further disturbance never work, face to face, mano y mano, or on the wonderful internet where you can pretend to be a bully when your actually a cowering crud.

oops, there I go, contradicting what I expect from others.
I could even back space and change that, or come back in a few seconds or minutes after I re-read this post and edit it. 
couldn't I?

:freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> i agree with all of you except a/gs i am very close to people in aw and the reason as why they are only making just so many cars now compared to in the past is like one has already said to not fill there warehouse full and make room for other items that are selling on the market. the indy release just so happened to sell outright after the cars made it to some of the first distributors and i dont know or really care who bought the rest but that person called back up and bought all of the remaining indy cars the same day they got there first order. heck i sold out 6 cases without any problem and i sold them very close to aw price oh and did i mention the prices went up to distributors right along with the (limited) amount of cars being made? i have also thought they were making mass amounts of lets say willys bodys like Al said and then down the road making them into whatever they wanted to do with them at that time. this is not the case thus the reason for the lesser amount of the new cars being made is more like the minimum order of cars that can be made at the factory for each car. i think we all know this to be true because even dan cashmere has to put in a substantial amounts in any order of lets just say armatures for instants at one time. well i think i will go now since this has to be one of my longest remarks about anything lol have a good one fellas.
> 
> wheelz63
> Richard


Hey All,
think we missed "1" other main detail.....
the Present-Economy... & Available Personal/Family Disposable-Income.... 
(4; hobbies/toys/yadda...)

making sales slump in just about EVERYTHING :-/

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Cowering Crud ? That's a little overkill I'd say. How is expressing an opinion about some company's bad business decisions being a bully ? This is typical of exponents of free speech that only condone it as long as you agree with their point of view. Is there something holy or sacred about AW that I'm unaware of ? How is it possible even to personally attack a company ? Or faceless unknown minions of said business ? To be a bully you have to attack a named person; not a nameless entity.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

As for apologies, let me assure you Al you'll never here me make one again in your lifetime. Expressing opinions is supposed to be a free and open process; not a cross examination of every word uttered. I'm not here to win any popularity contest; I've never cared what people think of me and it's a little late now to change that belief.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

alpink said:


> TYCO, bought out by Mattel and then Mattel cut their losses.
> TOMY bought the rights to the Aurora brand name and they don't seem to be making any race cars or sets anymore,
> I have heard (for many years) that Race Masters actually bought the rights for some of that stuff from TOMY and have seen race sets that say Race Masters on them, but not recently.
> Walthers has the rights to Life Like and that is dead now too.
> :tongue:


I'd say we should consider ourselves lucky that AW is making slot cars at all. Looks like the rest of the industry have given up. And of course they will limit production of something that's not selling well. That's just smart business.
hojoe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

A/GS said:


> Since when is honesty mistaken for bizarre and mean spirited ?QUOTE]
> 
> Honesty? You're making ridiculous statements that you have no clue about and/or simply aren't true. It's one thing to state an opinion about whether or not you like certain cars but to make uninformed statements about the performance of AW's business model and outlook is mean spirited.
> 
> ...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

How do you know I'm not perfectly correct about my analysis of AW slot car operation ? I've never seen the inside of their warehouse; what has that got to do with anything ? AW business model; who cares about that, I'm not a stockholder or investor in the company ?! The only thing that matters to a customer is the end product; and the products haven't been so good lately ! That's why their warehouse is full of unsold chrome and Rat Fink cars. It doesn't take rocket science to figure out when a company hasn't a clue what they're doing. Don't like my little slogan ? I'm sure you don't; you probably mind you P's and Q's so as not to offend anyone. I don't care who I offend; they can man up and quit being so sensitive like the little babies they are. It's a hard world full of marshmallow people; and the politically correct. Nuff Said :tongue:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Keep digging...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> Keep digging...


What exactly is that supposed to mean ? Yeah I know; you think I'll be banned for good soon. Maybe so, but I'm still right about everything I've said about AW. Nobody can alter that fact. For some reason you can't handle opposing opinions. But that's your problem; not mine. Have a better one. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" a man's gotta know his limitations"
Dirty Harry Callahan in Magnum Force


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A/GS getting banned for saying something I agree with?? Not going to happen. As far as T Jets are concerned, I believe what he's saying, is that if AW took the time to make products that we want, instead of wasting money on "collectables" they would wind up well ahead of the game. Instead of gimmicks, maybe AW should focus more on simple straight paint jobs, and less on gimmicks. 

My belief, is what AW should be doing now, is either skipping the whole "release" concept and just producing basic colored bodies that are available at any time, and or just selling unfinished bodies for us to decorate as we see fit. Enough of the goofy flames, grafitti, and cartoon crap. 

When a sector of a business is doing poorly, yes, you cut the production numbers. When that business is causing the poor sales numbers, then it is their fault that they have to cut production numbers. I understand that warehousing products costs money and wasted valuable warehouse space. When I look at AW's site, and I see marked down chrome cars being sold for less than they charge for just the chassis, there's a problem. It is one they created themselves. 

Tom Lowe has every right to run his company as he wants to. I as a consumer, have the right (as does A/GS) to voice his opinion as he sees fit. TK Solver has his right to express his opinion of A/GS and myself. 

Here's my take for what it's worth. Slot car-wise, AW is no longer catering to the guys who actually use their products. Not saying that some of us do, just that his marketing is focused on the guys who buy to shelve their stuff. They aren't expected to come out of the package. They're not expected to be used on a track. The same strategy was used with the large scale cars, where parts didn't work together. I recall reading where someone contacted AW in regards to one of their AMT kits not assembling, and the rep at AW said "You're actually trying to build it???? Those are designed for collectors!" 

Producing unwanted gimmicky junk in short production runs just to rid yourself of excess stock is not a good sign. You can wear your rosy glasses if you so desire. I see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

alpink said:


> " a man's gotta know his limitations"
> Dirty Harry Callahan in Magnum Force


Yes, and mine are not to start any threads; or reply to any either. Stay Cool Al ....the " Cowering Crud " :wave:


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

alpink said:


> ...
> TOMY bought the rights to the Aurora brand name and they don't seem to be making any race cars or sets anymore,
> I have heard (for many years) that Race Masters actually bought the rights for some of that stuff from TOMY and have seen race sets that say Race Masters on them, but not recently.


Incorrect about Tomy/Racemasters not making products anymore. Tomy is the manufacturer, Racemasters is the US distributor and handles product development. Recent releases include all-new Ford and Chevy Nascar stock cars, Mustang and Camaro musclecars, a repaint of the Peugeot 908, clear-series GT40 and Mercedes, several new sets ('69 Shootout, Ford V Chevy Stocker Challenge), a new digital lap timer, re-designed hand controller, and I'm sure there were other product releases from this past year. Tomy is alive and (relatively) well.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> A/GS getting banned for saying something I agree with?? Not going to happen. As far as T Jets are concerned, I believe what he's saying, is that if AW took the time to make products that we want, instead of wasting money on "collectables" they would wind up well ahead of the game. Instead of gimmicks, maybe AW should focus more on simple straight paint jobs, and less on gimmicks.
> 
> My belief, is what AW should be doing now, is either skipping the whole "release" concept and just producing basic colored bodies that are available at any time, and or just selling unfinished bodies for us to decorate as we see fit. Enough of the goofy flames, grafitti, and cartoon crap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support Joe; very much appreciated ! :thumbsup:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

FYI: Bad L Hobby has 15 sets of AW Indy release 1 cars available; as well as 7 cases of them. Slots n Stuff has 8 sets of cars available. Bud's Ho has 7 sets available. :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

See my post in the other thread before considering a purchase of the Indy cars... the chassis are HORRIBLE. Three of the six I bought seized up within two minutes. The rear wheels won't turn.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> See my post in the other thread before considering a purchase of the Indy cars... the chassis are HORRIBLE. Three of the six I bought seized up within two minutes. The rear wheels won't turn.


Sorry to hear that; especially since I just purchased a set myself and they were just shipped. I can't return them to the seller; it's not their fault. Well, at least I hope they display well.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> See my post in the other thread before considering a purchase of the Indy cars... the chassis are HORRIBLE. Three of the six I bought seized up within two minutes. The rear wheels won't turn.


Is this still the super III chassis?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

slotcarman12078 said:


> A/GS getting banned for saying something I agree with?? Not going to happen. As far as T Jets are concerned, I believe what he's saying, is that if AW took the time to make products that we want, instead of wasting money on "collectables" they would wind up well ahead of the game. Instead of gimmicks, maybe AW should focus more on simple straight paint jobs, and less on gimmicks.
> 
> My belief, is what AW should be doing now, is either skipping the whole "release" concept and just producing basic colored bodies that are available at any time, and or just selling unfinished bodies for us to decorate as we see fit. Enough of the goofy flames, grafitti, and cartoon crap.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. I have a grand total of 0 AW cars, a guys got a right to run a company how he sees fit but a real good opportunity is being squandered on shoddy "collectible" slot cars, probably doing more damage to the hobby than good as it turns off potential new hobbyists when they have to deal with the quality issues.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

A/GS said:


> Sorry to hear that; especially since I just purchased a set myself and they were just shipped. I can't return them to the seller; it's not their fault. Well, at least I hope they display well.


They are Awesome looking... BUT there is still problems with the chassis... UPDATED
I left 2 with a friend he is trying his best to get them to run better... I will let you know what he finds and if it can be tweeted to run correctly...
Early findings on these chassis was wrong about the bend motor shaft...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

lenny said:


> Is this still the super III chassis?


No Dan, this is AW's all new super III chassis; which is supposed to be on par with the Mega G chassis. At least that's what was promised. :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

The Super III chassis has been out for 5 years, has it been updated?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've seen this topic before. As far as Autoworld's slot car future goes, it could get better if they would listen to their customers. I've talked with Tom Lowe and Tony K. before. Nice people, Tony even asked me once at the 2009 Autofest, what bodies Autoworld should make. I showed him a Lola GT, Ferrari 250 GTO, and a Ford GT40. Well not long after that the Ford GT40 was released. The other two they may not have a liscence to produce. Tom asked one of his vendors what would sell. The vendor pulled out some Tune-Up Kits and he mentioned replacement parts. They've been availible for over a year now. They do listen from time to time. 

I'm not a fan of the Carfetti, Rat Fink, Looney Tunes, Bad Flame Jobs, and Chrome Releases. But they have been producing good cars with the Hot Rod XTraction Release and I'm enjoying a free one year subscription to Hot Rod Magazine because of it. The Popular Mechanics Release has some cool cars in it as well. But the chrome cars, YUCK. The Current Thunderjet release is good, The Legends of The Quarter Mile cars are nice, and the Xtraction Stock Cars Legends is a very nice set. 

Hopefully they will look at what works and sells and go in that direction, and what doesn't work and don't sell, drop it. As far as Autoworld being on the road to ruin, not even close. They can do better. CUSTOMER SERVICE is one area they need to fix. I had an issue with hubs with off center axle holes. I called them, they sent the wrong chassis, and I returned them and tried again. Never heard from them. My purchases of AW product have dropped off since then.

I'll hush up for now. My little comments are just my opinion.

Randy.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

lenny said:


> The Super III chassis has been out for 5 years, has it been updated?


Yes, the chassis has been updated with the release of the Indy cars. The original version was bad but could be modified easily enough to produce some decent runners. I found that young kids liked them because of the extreme downforce. "Release 2" is just not workable. Somehow, the chassis literally seized up within two minutes of track time on three of the new cars I tested. I haven't spent much time diagnosing the problems yet but this is the worst chassis I've ever seen.

Even for the cars that still rattle around the track, the guide pin location is a serious issue. On four lane tracks, the edge lanes are at a noticeable performance disadvantage through the tighter turns.

What's surprising to me is that these new Super III cars have been out for a few months (via the Indy set sold by AutoWorld) and I haven't read about these performance issues anywhere. The odds are against it being just my set of cars. It seems clear that reviewers need to spend less time on pictures of decals and more time running test laps.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Klunka-saurus!*

As you astutely pointed out, it's slot car geometry at it's worst TK. At a minimum, it violates a proven fundamental chassis building theory that dates back to the golden age. I did have a detailed post explaining why. I bagged it to avoid the usual Kool-Aid bath and being clobbered with Teddy Bears, Gum Drops, and Rainbows.

Here it is in ancient Sumerian!  


>- This is what we want, 

... not this! >-<

(Reading and direction of chassis travel are both left to right) :tongue:

Albeit grossly exaggerated; it's not unlike trying to shove a Popsicle stick through the slot. Bottom line is that a divorced front axle screws up some very important geometry. Therefore it's definitely not the optimum handling package. Typically the basic engineering stuff that is completely overlooked when there's a rush to market a particular styling. 

I'd try: An independent O-ring front axle. Loosen/lessen the traction assist. Get the rear as wide as you can. Convert to a swiveling blade guide.

If you still cant get that to work just transfer the guts to yer sisters Radio Flyer. It has superior geometry.


----------

